# Staring episodes/spells



## joelle.boshart@wdt.edu (May 10, 2011)

Is there anyone who can suggest a code for staring episodes/staring spells?  The doctor reports that she doesn't believe that they are seizures because the patient remembers things that happen during the spells.


----------



## scorrado (May 10, 2011)

Maybe try 780.02 - Transient alteration of awareness. Hope this helps!


----------

